# pre-mixed sw from Big Al?



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

im planning to set up a 6-10g nano tank. With a powerhead, heater, and light as the only equipments with 10-20% weekly water change. I live in a condo so mixing and storing a huge bucket of water is not ideal for me. Went to big al today and saw that they have premixed sw at $1/gallon, which isnt bad since it only about $2 per week for water change, and i live 10mins from the store so its easy for me to go few times a month getting maybe 5g of sw each time. 

im just wondering if theres any disadvantage on getting sw from there beside the cost


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I used their sw for a while before I got an ro/di unit. the only disadvantage was that they don't really maintain a set specific gravity. I even had them ask me once what I wanted it set to, as they had to make some up for me while I was there. 
Its a bit of a pain in the neck, but it worked out fine.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I also had maintained a 10g with Sw from BA - it was fine and everything did great. But once I went and bigger, I got my own RO system.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Mix it yourself, then you won't be relying on others for accuracy


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I also had maintained a 10g with Sw from BA - it was fine and everything did great. But once I went and bigger, I got my own RO system.


Its the schlep (sp?) I'm happy to be done with.
But honestly, if you just get your own ro system - they're not v. expensive - and some salt... Its easier at the end of the day. Big Al's has great deals on salt at their tent sales/boxing day sale... SUM also does a good deal on salt on boxing day. its worth buying a bucket that you can just keep int he closet.


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

the thing about mixing it myself is i only need 1-2g every week, and i dont want to keep 10g+ somewhere in my small condo, it's hard to find a place to keep the large bucket of sw.

would the small changes in gravity from a small water change be harmful?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

SourGummy said:


> the thing about mixing it myself is i only need 1-2g every week, and i dont want to keep 10g+ somewhere in my small condo, it's hard to find a place to keep the large bucket of sw.
> 
> would the small changes in gravity from a small water change be harmful?


Fair enough - I doubt the differences in specific gravity are very much, and you're only changing 20%... When you start getting in to corals, though, you're going to have to pay a bit more attention!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a 9 gallon nano in my living room and I mix only what I need per week. I usually only change 1 gallon a week and it takes about an hour for it to mix. I have tons of 1 gallon buckets if you wanted one, you just need a powerhead or some type of pump to help mix it and you'll be fine. I also have a RO unit hooked up to my sink if you needed.

Seriously, just buy a bag of salt and it'll last you forever with that small setup you have. No need to mix 10 gallons at a time.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Consistency is the key to a good solid set-up.

you can buy ro/di water, and mix your own salt.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

I also mix what I need at the time. I use the RO to generate the water, a spare heater to bring the new water to the same temperature of the tank system, add the salt so the salinity is the same as the tank. Make sure the Ph is the same as well. Then dump it in.

Measure the amount of grams of salt it takes to bring a 2g quantity to the same salinity as the tank system and then you will know how much salt you need each week. It will become second nature to you.


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

mix your own, it actually takes up less space than buying gallons from Big Al.

Think about it, 10 gallon is 37 liters. If you do a 10% water change, and round up that's 4 litres per week.

a standard pitcher is 2 liters, so you only need 2.

I do that, and for every 2 litre, I pour in half a laundry detergent cup of salt. (those cups size might vary)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

SourGummy said:


> the thing about mixing it myself is i only need 1-2g every week, and i dont want to keep 10g+ somewhere in my small condo, it's hard to find a place to keep the large bucket of sw.
> 
> would the small changes in gravity from a small water change be harmful?


A 5g bucket would be fine - 1g a week will last you over a month.

As with TeeMee, the schlep from the BA home is what becomes bothersome, unless you have a BA around the corner (like I did at my parent's house).


----------



## jameswarner (Sep 12, 2011)

its much better to just get a small beg of salt and but your water from water depot. big als does not maintain and test their RO system, trust me, i know


----------

